# Clinton River Fall 2018



## nighttime

I’ll be out in the morning also


----------



## Burz

LoganStaley said:


> Unpinch them! !!!!!


Nah all my catch and release fishing is done with a pinched down barb. Really only using a barbs if I'm keeping fish. Also hurts much less to pull hooks out of your self lol


----------



## Whales

Sounds like you guys fish the Utica / Yates area quite a bit, also year round? Do you do well there in general? I have not over the years, the fish are to few and far between for me......am I missing out? I live in the area and I will drive right over it to go an hour for better fishing. I sometimes use crawlers, or spinners......but usually only suckers, Chubs, or the rare pike so I gave up. Is it only in the fall that people catch, do you have to put in alot of hours? Always surprised on the lack of Smallmouth in the river.


----------



## slowpaya

Whales said:


> Sounds like you guys fish the Utica / Yates area quite a bit, also year round? Do you do well there in general? I have not over the years, the fish are to few and far between for me......am I missing out? I live in the area and I will drive right over it to go an hour for better fishing. I sometimes use crawlers, or spinners......but usually only suckers, Chubs, or the rare pike so I gave up. Is it only in the fall that people catch, do you have to put in alot of hours? Always surprised on the lack of Smallmouth in the river.


hey whales ,if you want to read a book on it, type Clinton river into the search engine.


----------



## Whales

slowpaya said:


> hey whales ,if you want to read a book on it, type Clinton river into the search engine.


 Looking for a quick answer LOL! I have made up my mind, but every year I go a few times with same results. Only this year a got a couple planted trout, rainbows in the summer, Browns more recently in the northern Clinton.


----------



## Pikewhisperer

1-1 today. Just fished a small stretch this morning For an hour and a 1/2 before the winds picked up and blew lots of leaves in the river









Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## nighttime

No bites for me, didn’t fish long a lot of leaves


----------



## Pikewhisperer

nighttime said:


> No bites for me, didn’t fish long a lot of leaves


Yeah. Was not bad from like 7 to like 9:30 then it was like leaf every cast

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Burz

Whales said:


> Sounds like you guys fish the Utica / Yates area quite a bit, also year round? Do you do well there in general? I have not over the years, the fish are to few and far between for me......am I missing out? I live in the area and I will drive right over it to go an hour for better fishing. I sometimes use crawlers, or spinners......but usually only suckers, Chubs, or the rare pike so I gave up. Is it only in the fall that people catch, do you have to put in alot of hours? Always surprised on the lack of Smallmouth in the river.


There are fish in all parts of the river at some point. I just keep a rod in my truck and whenever I'm near the river at whatever location with some time I'll fish. Probably pick any spot on the river and learn how to fish the spot well and you will eventually catch something.


----------



## nighttime

Burz said:


> There are fish in all parts of the river at some point. I just keep a rod in my truck and whenever I'm near the river at whatever location with some time I'll fish. Probably pick any spot on the river and learn how to fish the spot well and you will eventually catch something.


 Learning water is key and covering was is best method. I’ll fish the dam but not much, rather not these days. Many times I get tried of the same area to much. Taking a gamble this morning and fishing a stretch I haven’t in years, it didn’t happen there so moved and by then the leaves piled in. Some sections just fish more poorly then others, one area I beat the heck out of never produced a bite


----------



## Shoeman

I tried a few spots from Dodge Park up to Yates. Leaves were bad, but did find some decent water. Yates was a joke with some clown drifting way down from his cast. Almost asked him to fish down by me, because he would have been closer to his line....lol

My first time fishing way below Yates! I was impressed! Nice riffle water, a few pools. Just wondering about take-outs if one was to use a yak?


----------



## PunyTrout

Shoeman said:


> Just wondering about take-outs if one was to use a yak?


We used to float the river all over the Clinton in a 13 foot Scadden. My buddy built a special wheel for portaging. And, depending on the section, there are typically several portages below Yates. Yates to River Bends Park was a several hour float IIRC.


----------



## Whales

Burz said:


> There are fish in all parts of the river at some point. I just keep a rod in my truck and whenever I'm near the river at whatever location with some time I'll fish. Probably pick any spot on the river and learn how to fish the spot well and you will eventually catch something.


I catch things, just not what I want.....LOL. I have given up on Yates, can't deal with the crowd.


----------



## nighttime

http://www.cityofutica.org/government/commissions/docs/draft2010clintoncanoemap.pdf

Kayakers and the Clinton river canoe rental have clear openings from Yates down to Hayes rd. I kayaked it from Yates to Utica a few months ago, things can change after big storms. Check conditions before you go, usgs Sterling Heights, gauge from 315 and down is probably safest flows to float. Water is fastest from Yates to Ryan rd and thru river bends. 
Some people never make it out that park where dams at, even know more fish are caught across the road. A few good crossing to access holes when waters right. River bends has good water and less people. At times fishing can be good thru dodge park and the tail end of sterling hgts. I’ve caught fish thru these area’s in the past and check many of them frequently as I cover water casting tots. Even right above dam has some good water when the fish are on the move. For the most part Clinton will make you pay some dues before you feel productive. Good luck I hope this helps


----------



## Whales

nighttime said:


> http://www.cityofutica.org/government/commissions/docs/draft2010clintoncanoemap.pdf


 I fish around Utica , Bends , some nice holes, I get suckers and chubs never game fish, but I don't throw lures alot on the Clinton, because I don't have any success with them.... you guys are getting it done though. I fish north of the dam same results all the way to Rodchester. I need a Master Angler Creek Chubb patch LOL. I go to any other lower S.E. Mich. River, I use lures and do well. That's fishing, the challenge keeps me coming back. Edit I have caught a pike once. And a couple small largemouth north of the dam......in the 20 year's I've fished around here.


----------



## brian0013

Fishedriver bends to today no takers. I’ll tell you one thing there’s a ton of deer in that park.see some every time I go , watch a nice buck chase a doe round n round for a 1/2 hour while I was pinning.made the day


----------



## LoganStaley

Any luck guys? Been a few days without a post...


----------



## jmarcus17

LoganStaley said:


> Any luck guys? Been a few days without a post...


I’m headed out today to rivers bend so hopefully I’ll have some pictures of fish to post later


----------



## Burz

No chrome but ran it to this today


----------



## Whales

Burz said:


> No chrome but ran it to this today


Nice I'd take that!


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Fatty eye!


----------



## Whales

Got this Brown goofing around in the Clinton today/ Rod area. In all 2 browns, 2 small rainbows.....and some Cubbs. It seems Water was a little high.


----------



## LoganStaley

God, I'd love to learn how to fly fish for trout.


----------



## Whales

LoganStaley said:


> God, I'd love to learn how to fly fish for trout.


 It can be frustrating I'm not gonna lie. I'm learning myself. I've only been at it for a year, mostly our area. I've done pretty good this year for trout. I have a short ....well short for a fly rod 6'6" for the rivers here, to many trees. When I use the bigger pole 9' I snag alot of trees/ shurbs! LOL, trying to cast . I use a 3wt. Fun for the small fish, it's like a super ultra light spinning rod. Most of my fishing is still done with the spinning rod in the summer.


----------



## LoganStaley

Yeah I've got a 9ft 5wt but river fishing with line mends is a bit difficult imo


----------



## LoganStaley

Finally got one. Crushed a hot n tot. Tiny steelhead, but fun regardless. I'm gonna eat him because the bottom trebels got him in the eye.


----------



## Swampbuckster

No excuses needed! Perfect eater size, nice and silver!


----------



## LoganStaley

Hopefully many more to come!!


----------



## Whales

LoganStaley said:


> View attachment 341427
> Finally got one. Crushed a hot n tot. Tiny steelhead, but fun regardless. I'm gonna eat him because the bottom trebels got him in the eye.


Nice!


----------



## LoganStaley

She even had some eggs!!


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Mix some borax in there and you got a few trips as nd prolly a few more steel


----------



## Pikewhisperer

LoganStaley said:


> View attachment 341427
> Finally got one. Crushed a hot n tot. Tiny steelhead, but fun regardless. I'm gonna eat him because the bottom trebels got him in the eye.


Nice. Got 2 the other day on the same lure. Congratulations my friend. Went out today and lost one on a flicker shad. No size to these Steel so far for me. Only had one tank grab my Pearl Ghost 2 weeks ago only to let go on my own error. Tight lines.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## nighttime

A little snow steel today... seems like a find a new spot every year.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Fatty!!!


----------



## LoganStaley

I'm hoping to get out as soon as I get a bit more time!


----------



## Whales

nighttime said:


> A little snow steel today... seems like a find a new spot every year.
> View attachment 342657


Pregnant female?


----------



## nighttime

Definitely a hen. She lived to see someone else catch her! It’s been a couple years since I’ve harvested a fish out the Clinton. Eggs are still small for my likings although still will catch fish. I think I still have a few gallons of salmon. Most smoke the steelhead but she was a good eater size.

I’m hoping to catch a decent 10# fish out the Clinton, maybe the nice hen I let go last year!! It’s been a few years since I’ve caught something over eight pounds fishing locally. I’ve caught some hogs in past years but a few years ago back.


----------



## Aodanc

nighttime said:


> A little snow steel today... seems like a find a new spot every year.
> View attachment 342657


Is that a bead that you were using or am I blind?


----------



## LoganStaley

When you're pinning, do you try and find a straight run with some depth to it or do you cast upstream of a hole? I have a centerpin but I am just a novice. Any tips will be appreciated!


----------



## brian0013

Nice pin NT !think a cpr will be my next setup been wanting to get one in my hands


----------



## brian0013

And nice fish too lol


----------



## nighttime

brian0013 said:


> Nice pin NT !think a cpr will be my next setup been wanting to get one in my hands


If we cross paths this season I’ll let you fish it. So many nice reels out there, can’t wait for the next one. Not sure what I’ll choose yet. I keep telling my buddy I’ll take his Hale reel off his hands. Lol I did manage to get one to the bank today, no pics as I forgot my phone. Hen maybe 2”s bigger


----------



## brian0013

Haha that would be awesome.dose it have the texture rim? I run a Riverkeeper love it but with wet hands skein fishing kings I think a cpr with that textured rim would save me some knuckle slaps lol.looks like you’re running beads?never work for me in the Clinton only north .heading out in the am be throwing some bags at them


----------



## anticipation

brian0013 said:


> Haha that would be awesome.dose it have the texture rim? I run a Riverkeeper love it but with wet hands skein fishing kings I think a cpr with that textured rim would save me some knuckle slaps lol.looks like you’re running beads?never work for me in the Clinton only north .heading out in the am be throwing some bags at them


I have a fjord and a shadow drifter both with textured rims if you'd like to try them some time .


----------



## brian0013

Rite on man .i ran into a guy on the betsie running a damarco we swapped for a half hour ..another reel on My list lol


----------



## nighttime

Bead and chartreuse bag, today was just chartreuse bag. Bead was trout crack, creek candy glass my buddy Jim turned me on them. Texted yes but first generation so not as textured as new ones. Finger tabs are awesome


----------



## nighttime

Cold start to November has me fishing eggs early compared to last year where I landed 10 on hardware before getting one on spawn


----------



## Whales

nighttime said:


> Definitely a hen. She lived to see someone else catch her! It’s been a couple years since I’ve harvested a fish out the Clinton. Eggs are still small for my likings although still will catch fish. I think I still have a few gallons of salmon. Most smoke the steelhead but she was a good eater size.
> 
> I’m hoping to catch a decent 10# fish out the Clinton, maybe the nice hen I let go last year!! It’s been a few years since I’ve caught something over eight pounds fishing locally. I’ve caught some hogs in past years but a few years ago back.


Thats good to here there is a few spawning in the Clinton, if they can survive! Lol . I've caught a few Browns just to the north in the Clinton in Rodchester, last weekend? Or the one before, on my 3/4 wt. I got some big rainbows in the summer also. I'm going to try south of the dam soon, it's closer to my house, I just don't have any luck south, I've never caught a brown down by us.....or a trout in general. I did o.k. in the Clinton this year.....for the first time.....in a long time.


----------



## nighttime

Not many BT below Yates, although a couple do get caught. I’ve probably landed a hand full in 12-15 years. One year pikewhisper landed a couple big lake run. I believe those fish probably came from the black stockings.


----------



## Pikewhisperer

3 for 3 for Steel today and one Pike. My buddy Aaron also landed one and a Pike. Ghost as usual today worked for me. Been a minute since a 3 fish day..

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Pictures












































Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gabe T

Way to go man shoot usually for me i'm lucky to get 3 a year out of the Clinton I need to stop fishing at yates


----------



## Swampbuckster

T shirt? Holy cow. Must have warmed up from all that fish fighting!!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app[/QUOTE]


----------



## LoganStaley

Damn man! I'd ask you where you keep catching them exactly but I know better! Good work!


----------



## KlayKlum

anyone go out today? thinking about heading down to attempt getting my first steelhead out of the clinton saturday morning, any tips are greatly appreciated. caught lots of browns there before, but ive been itching to catch a steelie closer to home then GR lol


----------



## slowpaya

:Welcome: to Michigan sportsman Klay,sorry cant help you,westsider


----------



## Aodanc

KlayKlum said:


> anyone go out today? thinking about heading down to attempt getting my first steelhead out of the clinton saturday morning, any tips are greatly appreciated. caught lots of browns there before, but ive been itching to catch a steelie closer to home then GR lol


Saturday it's supposed to rain so it could make things interesting out on the river depending on how much we are supposed to get, although a little rain never hurt anyone when steelhead fishing. It could dirty up the water a bit. Just remember to move, work a hole for a good number of casts and move, even just a few steps down the run. and when you find that juicy hole you want to work for a bit longer, remember that weight, and presentation are key. Change it up and throw some new colors at them, work a different part of the water column. But most importantly just go out and explore some new water! The Clinton is the closest thing to up north that we have around here in my opinion and every time I go out I find another chunk of river that I love! Tight lines!


----------



## Lenox

Pikewhisperer said:


> Pictures
> View attachment 343687
> View attachment 343689
> View attachment 343691
> View attachment 343693
> View attachment 343695
> View attachment 343697
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Nice! On a ghost tot?


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Lenox said:


> Nice! On a ghost tot?


Yes sir

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## KlayKlum

slowpaya said:


> :Welcome: to Michigan sportsman Klay,sorry cant help you,westsider


 LOL its okay i completely understand haha


----------



## Lenox

Pikewhisperer said:


> Yes sir
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Jealous of your skills pikewhisperer.


----------



## slowpaya

welcome to Michigan sportsman Lenox:Welcome:


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Swampbuckster said:


> T shirt? Holy cow. Must have warmed up from all that fish fighting!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


[/QUOTE]Just took the coat off for the pictures. Lol

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Lenox said:


> Jealous of your skills pikewhisperer.


Was just in the right stretch that day. Fished a golf course today...nada

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lenox

slowpaya said:


> welcome to Michigan sportsman Lenox:Welcome:


Thank you. I've been lurking for a few weeks. ;-)


----------



## Lenox

Anybody still out there getting their feet cold ?


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Got one to dance with me on this sunny beautiful December day.
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jmarcus17

Pikewhisperer said:


> Got one to dance with me on this sunny beautiful December day.
> View attachment 353409
> View attachment 353411
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Nice fish Pilewhisperer, I was out at yates yesterday with no luck


----------



## Burz

Conditions were more ideal today than lately. I fished different areas without a single hit all day. I was running hot n tots.
Anyone get into any steel today?


----------



## Burz

Started at the Yates dam then Shelby, Utica and Sterling Heights. Curious to see if the centerpiners or the hardware tossers won today. Seems like someone should have done well.


----------



## nighttime

Burz said:


> Started at the Yates dam then Shelby, Utica and Sterling Heights. Curious to see if the centerpiners or the hardware tossers won today. Seems like someone should have done well.


I haven’t been out in couple, few weeks ago, but water level looked perfect as I drove over today. The barometric pressure looked a little low, something I like to keep a eye on. A good day on the Clinton is 1,2 hook ups or a fish landed. Fish are spread out most times unless it’s close to spring, so you did the right thing by moving around just did pay today. Did you just cast today???


----------



## Burz

Yes, just casting and back drifting hot and tots. My float fishing skills are sub par. I'm getting pretty good at carving up the river with tots with a few different techniques covering alot of water efficiently. But still need to practice float fishing and drifting. Sounds like they all have a time and place for sure. Last weekend I went 1-3 on tots and the water was only around 38 degrees.


----------



## nighttime

Burz said:


> Yes, just casting and back drifting hot and tots. My float fishing skills are sub par. I'm getting pretty good at carving up the river with tots with a few different techniques covering alot of water efficiently. But still need to practice float fishing and drifting. Sounds like they all have a time and place for sure. Last weekend I went 1-3 on tots and the water was only around 38 degrees.


You won’t get a bite every time out, so your on the right path. Keep learning water and the places you hook fish, visit those often or check on them time to time. As far as float or drift/ bottom bounce goes, both can be productive but float fishing is much easier and forgiving. Although I used to bottom bounce Clinton 100% of the time I prefer the bobber. Drift fishing when waters high in spring around Yates is a good time to target that method. Tots and warts are never ruled out but bait, jigs, and flys can put fish on the bank. 

I made it out today taking both my boys, which made a good challenge even harder lol. Boys got bored and hungry so took them home and checked another area solo and managed a bite. I should have drug the boys back out and I’m disappointed in my self for not. It’s hard to just take one which is a lot more manageable be that they’re 5 and 7.


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Managed another cookie cutter today on a Smash Shad. Water was perfect. Seen a couple others moving about. Been switching up lures a lot lately at the same holes with better success.
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## anticipation

Found some this morning landed 2 and lost one


----------



## MEL

Thanks for the picts guys. Some beautiful fish there.


----------



## jmarcus17

Wh


anticipation said:


> View attachment 356699
> View attachment 356701
> Found some this morning landed 2 and lost one


What access did you get these fish at?


----------



## nighttime

jmarcus17 said:


> Wh
> 
> What access did you get these fish at?


There’s fish able numbers from Yates to Clinton township. I know a handful of people that have caught fish the last few days, so you have a good chance. Good luck, go get em!


----------



## anticipation

Found one this morning


----------



## nighttime

anticipation said:


> View attachment 358221
> Found one this morning


Nice SD, That’s 2 Colville’s. How many more you have? Lol I did own a dreamcatcher for a short time, really nice start up, had to send it back though. Gear for brake was pressed into copper plated spool and came loose. I bought it from his shelf stock and didn’t realize the copper plate had finish defects so returned it altogether and took the fyord he had as a replacement. Things happen, I get it, in the end Danny made sure I was happy and things were took care of. If I wanted to wait he would have gave me a new run model but had to have something now. Next reel will be a 5.5” just not sure what brand or model.


----------



## Whales

Anybody have a report on river conditions? Open water, ice ,Etc. If I get a chance I will drive over and check it out.


----------



## nighttime

Whales said:


> Anybody have a report on river conditions? Open water, ice ,Etc. If I get a chance I will drive over and check it out.


Water is open and river is in good shape from the looks of it driving over today.


----------



## Whales

nighttime said:


> Water is open and river is in good shape from the looks of it driving over today.


Thanks!


----------



## Whales

I noticed when the snow was melting theses bugs where crawling around on it, so I got a fly out that matched. I don't know the bug? Does anyone know?


----------



## Lenox

Whales said:


> Anybody have a report on river conditions? Open water, ice ,Etc. If I get a chance I will drive over and check it out.


Lots of fishermen out there yesterday. Must be time.


----------



## nighttime

Stonefly


----------



## Whales

Yep that's the bug.....a small winter stonefly. Pretty neat, they were out on the snow and around the water. I have never seen a bug out in the snow.....it was melting though. Thanks Nighttime!


----------

